# name the shrimp!!



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello,

When we last went to our local fish shop they had a tank of Cherry shrimp. in with them where several different odd shrimp. This is one of them, although they could not tell us what he was. can anyone tell us?

if you shine a light on him he appears a deep red colour. however most of the time he appears black. he has a golden strip down his back like Yamato Shrimp and is about the same size as the adult female Yamato. 

any idea?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

is it a filter feeder? Like lots of neat little fans.... then its a bamboo shrimp.


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

no, its not a filter feeder  just regular little claws


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

I's say its a cherry shrimp then, Sometimes they get that whitish stripe down the center.

Its definitely female what ever it is...


----------



## wemily (Apr 12, 2009)

i would almost be certain its not a cherry shrimp... we have a little family group of them already in our tank and its very very dark in comparison, almost black next to their roseieness. Its also twice the size of our biggest cherry...


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm.... well it is defiantly a Caridina sp.......... look here. Does it look like the Sri Lanka Black Shrimp or Sulawesi Brown Miniline Shrimp. 

Theres a lot of species of these shirmp though, so its going to be hard to ID.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks to be a Sulawesi Brown to me.


----------

